# Fargo to Grand Forks



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Where does everyone near Grand Forks or Fargo go to shoot some fish. I have been trying hard for about a week to find spots near Hillsboro.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Honestly, not many spots that I know of. From what I hear, though, is the carp are starting to run right now, so the next couple weeks should be hot if the water stays relatively high. Check out tributaries and cutoffs of the Red. That's where I've found most of mine. Look at spots where the creek/river narrows or gets shallow. Great places are spillways where the carp are trying to get up stream. They really stack up. If you come to Grand Forks I can show you a spot that you'll shoots some fish.


----------

